
Robert De Niro Pulls Anti-Vaccination Documentary from Tribeca Film Festival - billhendricksjr
http://www.buzzfeed.com/susancheng/robert-de-niro-pulls-anti-vaccination-documentary#.bk7AdwZ9a
======
jacalata
I am curious how much he knew about the film before the controversy blew up -
is it possible that he didn't recognise Andrew Wakefield's name, or hadn't
watched the movie and just thought 'a movie about autism! Great!'?

------
billhendricksjr
Apologies in advance that it's a buzzfeed link

~~~
smt88
When BuzzFeed does real journalism, they often do a fantastic job. The
bullshit/clickbait is just a way to pay for their investigative journalism.

